# Making digital snaps look old/analogue/lomo (vignetting etc.)



## Uber Mega (Jul 3, 2008)

There's something nice, maybe slightly novelty, about Lomo photos (Lomo are cameras that are made specifically to take technically bad pictures: vignetting, off-coloring, crazy contrast etc.), as when used correctly they have a lot of character that high-res, crystal clear digital images lack in certain situations. However, I don't have the patience to wait for photos to be developed from a Lomo camera's film, so have been looking for a way to give some of my digital photos a Lomo-style look.

I stumbled across this Photoshop tutorial that details the process very well, hopefully someone here will find some use for it!

How To Make Digital Photos Look Like Lomo Photographs

Here is a quick one i made earlier (albeit not a very good one!):

Before







After






And a much better effort by the author:

Before






After


----------



## Vince (Jul 6, 2008)

That is pretty cool 

It gives it a really saturated look.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 6, 2008)

might have a screw around with this at some point


----------



## El Caco (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I'm useless at graphic manipulation, hopefully I can work out how to do this in GIMPshop


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 7, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to attempt that. But I'm not that technologically advanced with photoshop and whatnot.


----------



## Drew (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a huge porcupine tree fan, I'm all about this stuff.


----------



## Groff (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome!
I'm going to have to screw around with this later!


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 7, 2008)

Just had a quick go with this on a picture of me from the weekend.

Before:






After:


----------



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2008)

Not bad. It could use more of a fading edge to it. You need a bit more saturation.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 7, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm a huge porcupine tree fan, I'm all about this stuff.



  Catch them every time they play here! The Deadwing-era photos look especially oldschool:






Gavin Harrison in my all-time favorite drummer


----------



## Splees (Jul 10, 2008)

Lomos are great. my girlfriend is crazy about them and making digiphotos lomo'd.


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool pics man.


----------



## Groff (Jul 11, 2008)

Before:









After:





Fun stuff! I'll have to take some pictures to intentionally lomo-fy.



Mr. S said:


> Just had a quick go with this on a picture of me from the weekend.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool! The effect isn't too dramatic, but it goes from looking like some random snapshot to something you'd find on the inside of a CD jacket!  It gives it more 'pop' i guess, almost a 3D effect.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 11, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shot man!

The thing i like about Lomo style pictures i that there is no right or wrong way to do them! Holga/Lomo cams are built to purposely take technically 'bad' shots, so it's just a case of shoot shoot shoot.


----------



## Groff (Jul 11, 2008)

I did a few more from my trip to Maine a few weeks ago:











This one I didn't darken the edges with the lasso tool, I did everything else just for the color alteration, it didn't look right with the edge.











one more.








I'm really digging this! I'm gonna have to experiment with some things. I like the color alterations, I even found a few ways to make colors appear richer instead of old/faded. 

The OP has my eternal gratitude for sharing this!!


----------



## Splees (Jul 14, 2008)

I found some more.


----------

